# Briggs and Stratton



## HTFreak (Mar 24, 2014)

Self propelled personal pace
Toro Lawn Moro.

One month ago my Toro self propelled push lawnmower (see link for one just like it below) would start, run for a few seconds then stop. I Google this symptom and discovered through Google that this meant the carburetor injector needed to be cleaned. I brought some carburetor cleaning spray and took the carburetor "bowl" off to get the injector out and clean it and there was gas in the bowl. After I cleaned out the carburetor injector it worked perfectly.

But this just last Saturday, the same thing happened. It would start, run for a few seconds then stop. I followed the same procedure for the carburetor and it fixed it again.

I'm assuming this pattern will repeat itself and the injector will need to be cleaned again and the bowl will fill up with gas again.

What could be causing this problem and how can I fix it?

Here is a lawn mower similar to mine:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-Personal-Pace-Recycler-22-in-Variable-Speed-Self-Propelled-Gas-Lawn-Mower-with-Briggs-Stratton-Engine-20332/100659628

Thanks!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Empty the tank. 

Likely that it is full of crappy fuel with water in it.


----------



## HTFreak (Mar 24, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Empty the tank.
> 
> Likely that it is full of crappy fuel with water in it.


Thanks! :smile:


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

And the bowel again just to make sure.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

And if it has a fuel filter change it also. I think any more they are just screens either before the carb or after the tank.


----------



## pjmarkert (Mar 22, 2009)

My toro did the same, had to keep hitting the primer until it warmed up. A dose of Stabil fixed it for the whole summer.

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Empty the tank.
> 
> Likely that it is full of crappy fuel with water in it.


Most likely it's the ethanol that's turning the fuel crappy. I rid my gas of that nasty stuff before using it in any of my small engines and use water to do it.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

If you do not have a fuel filter , consider installing one . Each time you use it & the last time of the season , run it dry of gas .

And every election day , remember the politicians that forced ethanol on us . :-(

God bless
Wyr


----------

